# Demon d3o vs hard tail tailbone protection pads



## evolvepwnz (Aug 17, 2009)

I can't seem to see which of the two of these would be better here? I hurt my tailbone real bad on a rail a few weeks ago and want to try and avoid that..

Which would provide the better protection? The d3o or the hard tail?

SNOW: DS 1620 Flex Force X D3O snowboard padded shorts

vs

DS 1450 Shield Short Hard Tail snowboard Padded short


----------



## cloud (Jan 23, 2012)

I've never used the d3o version so can't comment on that one but I have the DS 1450 and really like it so far. I've crashed on my butt during heelside carving, fell straight onto my butt while on the box and it's been painless so far :thumbsup: *knock on wood*

(not really doing rails yet so haven't fallen on a rail yet with it...)


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I have the Demon D3o shorts and love em. They do have a hard section on the tailbone, and when I crashed on a box, falling from pretty much full height onto my ass, the only pain I felt was a little in my back and hips from the dispersion of the impact force. (i'm also 230-240 geared up)

It took a few days wearing them to get used to them, but now I forget I have them on.


----------



## 61ragtop (Aug 7, 2012)

sub'd
10 char


----------



## Madbob14 (Feb 28, 2013)

I have the demon and love them as well! Just landed on a box this weekend (was going slow tho) and didn't feel a thing! They make me feel super safe!


----------

